# Como achas que será o próximo ano? (2020)



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2019 às 00:29)

Precipitação e temperatura.


----------



## Cesar (29 Dez 2019 às 00:41)

Acho que o próximo ano vai ser uma caixa de surpresas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 12:55)

As votações já fecharam. Ganhou o seco e o quente. Logo veremos se o ano de 2020 será quente e seco.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Jan 2020 às 23:16)

Ups, já não fui a tempo de votar , mas seria mais um voto para seco e quente.


----------

